# Not your average meat chickens!



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

My son got these two Serama chicks, and I am pretty sure one is a rooster and one a hen (one's larger and sits over the other to protect, and comes at your hand when you reach in).

They have ZERO survival use, but are darn cute and tiny, and will be no bigger than a dove.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, A lot of folks do eat dove ...  (and somethimes it nice to have something cute around the farm to help you smile ...


----------

